# Modified brazed carbide holder



## rock_breaker (Oct 10, 2019)

While working on my tractor brakes I needed a carbide cutting bit to over come a work hardening situation on a disk I was modifying. A lantern post tool holder is all I have on my Clausing lathe and I have a 4 way on the Enco.  In order to complete making the thinner stationary disk I needed to use a carbide cutter but the 0.5" shank would not go through the lantern post and the faceplate on the Enco is essentially to large so I started grinding one side of the shank. It soon became obvious that I would not get a parallel side without making some sort of guide, which meant the tractor would be down longer. During my search for an alternative mounting method I found a 0.25" square brazed cutting tool that I used to finish the brake disk.

Today I mounted the 0.5" shank in my Atlas horizonal mill to finish what I had started by grinding. Not having much experience on this mill it was a great learning experience. The work took a little time but I enjoyed sitting on a stool  hand cranking the cuts.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

